# Best Harness?



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

We got a little lax with Lincoln on our walks, so are now circling back around to "retrain" on walks. We have always used the Puppia harness, but of course, he can pull easily with it. In addition, he's not a fan of having to have his paws picked up to put them in the arm holes (since it's almost like a jacket harness). 

What harnesses do you all like best, and why? Preferably one that isn't hard to get on. :wink2: I'd tried some of the front clip ones initially, but I felt it was hard since Havs have short legs and our leash kept going under his front paws and getting tangled. 

Thanks much!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

We've been using a Ruffwear harness. There are things about this harness I really like. the first is that there is material behind each of the clips that helps to keep the hair out the clips when fastening. It's very well made and has padding. Henry seems very comfortable in it. and I feel as if he's very responsive to me in it. at 11.5 pounds he's still wearing an XXS. you have the option to clip a leash on the back, which we use, or the front.

It's easy to get on - it slips over his head and there are two clips on the back.

BUT it's definitely causing matting especially on his chest where there is the wider part. So I'm giving it up for now. I'm going to try the harness Karen recommended - the Pet Safe 3 in 1 as being less likely to mat.

I'm a little annoyed because it was supposed to have been delivered today from Amazon but it's sitting at the P.O. because it arrived there after they closed. So we won't get to try it until Monday.

When we get our grooming down and if we end up in a puppy cut I may well go back to the Ruffwear one. Plus he looks very cute in it.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

just adding that the 3 in 1 harness was delivered today It should be much better with regard to mats because it covers less of the dog. It was fiddly to get it sized. 

I prefer the Ruffwear harness otherwise. Both use the same type of clips but for some reason the Ruffwear ones just go together easier. I really like how it has padding to protect the dog at possible spots that could rub. plus of course the cute factor. But we'll be sticking to the 3 in 1 for now.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I bought two harnesses for Nico, one was recommended by the breeder EZ-Dog harness XS. It is nice quality and very adjustable, it should last him into adulthood. It is a PITA to put on him though and I don't feel comfortable leaving it on him all the time. The other harness I bought on a whim from Amazon, the Voyager vest harness turned out to be a total winner. It is easy to get on and Nico seems to love it. I haven't had a huge issue with it causing matting yet, but he is only 14 weeks old.

Amazon.com : EzyDog Chest Plate Custom Fit Dog Harness (Extra Small, Black) : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies
Amazon.com : Voyager Soft Harness for Pets - No Pull Vest, Best Pet Supplies, Small, Latte Suede : Dog : Pet Supplies


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

We got a easy walk no pull (mini) for Laila and so far it is working...though we put the harness only when we go for a walk outside. The front ring hangs a little low and she starts pulling or chewing at it if we leave the harness on inside. Outside w/a leash attached to it it is no problem.


----------

